# E36 M3 mods



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Ok,
Here is the short term list of mods for the new M:

1) X-brace.
2) Braided Stainless lines.
3) UUC clutch bushings (lose the squeek)
4) UUC SSK
5) Superblue brake fluid
6) Clutch stop.

This is the small mods for now. I'm not going to chip or change suspension for awhile, probably next year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Ok,
> Here is the short term list of mods for the new M:
> 
> 1) X-brace.
> ...


I have the UUC clutch bushing sitting in my garage. I ordered them assuming they'd be a reasonable DIY. Hahahaha...

If you attempt a DIY of those, PLEASE TAKE PICS and send them to me.

The SSK is on my list for next year. After I finally get my fron Konis (they are backordered), I'll be done for this year.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: E36 M3 mods*



TD said:


> *
> 
> I have the UUC clutch bushing sitting in my garage. I ordered them assuming they'd be a reasonable DIY. Hahahaha...
> 
> ...


So are you saying it's a PITA? I'll be glad to document the whole process for ya. Since it's $20 it will be one of the first.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: E36 M3 mods*



in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> So are you saying it's a PITA? I'll be glad to document the whole process for ya. Since it's $20 it will be one of the first. *


Yeah. I thought "$20. Why not?" and bought one. I had noticed the clutch pedal side to side wiggle and figured I'd be able to do it myself.

My package that came was missing instructions so I emailed Rob L who emailed me back the instructions. I asked a follow-up question or two and planned on doing it the next weekend.

When I got down there and had the lower dash panel off and saw what I'd have to do, I put it all back together and figured I'd just have to live with it.

It looks like a major PITA, although I could have just been intimidated.

I eagerly await your take (and possible pics).


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: E36 M3 mods*



TD said:


> *
> 
> It looks like a major PITA, although I could have just been intimidated.
> 
> I eagerly await your take (and possible pics). *


I'll photo the whole thing


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: E36 M3 mods*



in_d_haus said:


> *
> 
> I'll photo the whole thing *


Add "baffle removal" to your mod list.

I did it last weekend and am very happy with the results. Nice growl and (I swear) better throttle response.

http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=42284&highlight=baffle+removal


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

TD said:


> *
> 
> Add "baffle removal" to your mod list.
> 
> ...


Cool! doin it tonight!


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

in_d_haus said:


> *Ok,
> Here is the short term list of mods for the new M:
> 
> 1) X-brace.
> ...


Nice list. Mine is similar, but not exactly the same:

1) UUC TME
2) Superblue and new pads
3) UUC SSK
4) X-brace

Throw the baffle mod somewhere in there, perhaps. I plan to at least get through #2 before my first track event (Summit Pt 12/6). I have about a million other things I'd love to do, but I swore I'd pace myself.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm debating on the TME, I've heard it adds to interior noise.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

So far I have done:

- X-brace
- UUC clutch stop and shift knob
- Replaced brake pads w/Hawk HPS
- Replaced rear shocks with Konis SAs
- Replaced RSMs with E46 M3 RSMs and Z3 reinforcement plates
- Installed Passport SR-1 remote radar detector
- BMW alarm/keyless entry
- Bridgestone S-03s (Iif you want to call that a mod)

On order but not yet arrived (to be done within a few weeks):
- Front Brembo cyro-treated rotors
- Front Konis SAs (on backorder)

Planned:
- UUC SSK
- Replace steering wheel with '99 3-spoke (already own the wheel - need airbag)
- Upgraded brake and tranny fluids

Possible:
- Euro ellipsoid headlights
- Jim C Shark Injector


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I'm not really big on the torque curve of the "shark" software. builds quickly then drops off just as fast


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

in_d_haus said:


> *I'm not really big on the torque curve of the "shark" software. builds quickly then drops off just as fast *


Try Dinan then 

Their excel graph looks pretty smooth...

I assume that you are going to do a few DEs before buying R-comps, took a while to consider them for the 325Ci....


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Try Dinan then
> 
> ...


Yes, actually I'm going to start over with a novice school even though I've got experience.

Wheels and r-comp by mid year I'm sure


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

Oh and I'm going to swap to Red Line fluids....forgot that one


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

We're all on the same wavelength. Here's my list:

Done:

-Front strut bar (Strong Strut) Convertibles already have the x-brace, but the strut brace makes a HUGE difference

-Replace brake pads with Hawk HPS. I'm very happy with the results; the slight reduction in initial bite is easy to get used to, and actually makes the brakes easier to modulate. 

-Baffle removal. This was easy, quick and well worth it. After a week or so, the extra sound definitely remains noticeable, and throttle response is better. 

-Sumitomo HTRZ-IIs on rear. They're tires. They grip decently. They're cheap. What more is there to say?

-Alarm. Gives me keyless entry. 

Planned:

-Koni SAs all the way around. I'll probably do this next spring. 

-Brembo discs. Ditto. 


Possible:

-UUC TMEs. Still up in the air about these. 

-ZKW E-code headlamps. I want these badly, but haven't decided whether the $400 price tag is something that I can stomach.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *We're all on the same wavelength. Here's my list:
> 
> Planned:
> 
> ...


Regarding the Konis - I love adjustable shocks! I had them on my Grand Prix and I want 'em on my M. One big problem. Adjusting the front struts are fine, but the rear shocks are a major PITA to adjust on this car. Not like the Pontiac, where the strut towers were easily reached at all four corners. I've seen shocks and struts that are adjustable on the side of the shock body. I'll buy a set of those, as soon as a reputable company produces them for E36.

On ZKWs - yeah, me too. Although if I decide to get them, I'll go all out and buy an HID setup as well.


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Jetfire said:


> *
> 
> Regarding the Konis - I love adjustable shocks! I had them on my Grand Prix and I want 'em on my M. One big problem. Adjusting the front struts are fine, but the rear shocks are a major PITA to adjust on this car. Not like the Pontiac, where the strut towers were easily reached at all four corners. I've seen shocks and struts that are adjustable on the side of the shock body. I'll buy a set of those, as soon as a reputable company produces them for E36.
> 
> On ZKWs - yeah, me too. Although if I decide to get them, I'll go all out and buy an HID setup as well. *


Well, the rear shock mounts on the convertible are very easy to get to, but I don't know whether the Konis can be adjusted on the car whether or not you have access to the shock mounts.


----------



## Jetfire (Jun 20, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> Well, the rear shock mounts on the convertible are very easy to get to, but I don't know whether the Konis can be adjusted on the car whether or not you have access to the shock mounts. *


I know mine could, but depending on the shape/construction of the shock towers, you may very well be right. One advantage of adjustable shocks is the ability to "dial in" an optimal setting for whatever purpose you have in mind. Being able to do so in seconds really helps, IMO.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2002)

JST said:


> *
> 
> Well, the rear shock mounts on the convertible are very easy to get to, but I don't know whether the Konis can be adjusted on the car whether or not you have access to the shock mounts. *


When I was talking to TC Kline (when I was ordering my rotors) they told me that they now have Koni SAs that can be adjusted without uninstalling them. All you;d need to do would be to cut holes in the trunk liner material to be able to reach the RSMs. Apparently you'd then just be able to adjust something on the tops of the struts.

I'm certainly happy with mine as they are. But for those who have not purchased yet, it's something to think about (or at least get more info on).


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*2 down*

1) Baffle removed

2) Clutch stop fabbed and installed.

3) Superblue this weekend (got a can on the shelf)

Ya baby! :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: 2 down*



in_d_haus said:


> *1) Baffle removed
> 
> 2) Clutch stop fabbed and installed.
> 
> ...


Thoughts on the baffle removal?


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2 down*



TD said:


> *
> 
> Thoughts on the baffle removal? *


Nice! :thumbup: improved throttle response and nice added sound...took all of 5 min to do.


----------



## chukiechz (May 15, 2002)

I would also suggest some kind of tranny mount. I have the JTD tranny rings that dont require any removal of the bushings. They go around the hourglass portion, and it makes a significant difference.


----------

